# Vad kör ni för fönsterhanterare??

## tome

Jag kör Kahakai men vad kör ni  :Question: 

----------

## hensan

KDE.

----------

## shagrat

fluxbox

----------

## Caesar

xfwm (i xfce4)

----------

## d4n1el

kde 3.3

----------

## Fanatic

fluxbox-cvs

----------

## MagnusBerg

FVWM

----------

## gurgel

pekwm

----------

## jmk

fvwm  :Very Happy:   och Explorer   :Wink: 

----------

## elvelind

ion3-svn. 

det ända jag står ut med numera.

----------

## frippz

metacity

(Gnome 2.8)

----------

## Lemma

metacity (Gnome 2.8 ) - absolut flyger på min amd64!  :Wink: 

----------

## soujirou

fluxbox for teh win!!!    :Wink: 

----------

## Highlands

KDE 3.3

----------

## Talornin

Openbox!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cintra

KDE 3.3.1  :Wink: 

----------

## lunke

xfwm4

----------

## hinken

kde 3.3.1

----------

## wirren

Fluxbox

----------

## 30726

En omröstning hade varit ganska logiskt för en sån här fråga   :Wink: 

FVWM

----------

## mikkoloo

haha jooo  :Smile: 

fluxbox här, kde förrut men de bara ballar ur rätt som det är. gillar kde's filhanterare dock.

----------

## Highlands

menar du konqeror

----------

## mikkoloo

javisst, så heter den. 

gillar enkelheten med flux, men console lämnar en del att önska i fråga om smidighet.

----------

## SKLP

jag kör metacity (plus resten av GNOME 2.8 )

----------

## Fanatic

 *mikkoloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gillar enkelheten med flux, men console lämnar en del att önska i fråga om smidighet.

 

emerge rox

----------

## mikkoloo

 *Fanatic wrote:*   

>  *mikkoloo wrote:*   
> 
> gillar enkelheten med flux, men console lämnar en del att önska i fråga om smidighet. 
> 
> emerge rox

 

jaja självklart, det är en stor anledning till att jag använder gentoo, men jag menade mer smidigheten med att hantera filer.

----------

## Highlands

jag har kört dom mesta fönsterhanterare, men jag kommer att tilbakakrypandes till KDE till slut..

Anledningen är nog för att det är smidigt, går att confa mycket och att det går att prelinka så det blir mycket snabbare

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Allt går att prelinka.

----------

## Highlands

jo, exakt, men det är mest effektivt mot KDE eftersom den har stora libbar

----------

## ricce_n

metacity (Gnome 2.8 )

----------

## Caesar

 *Highlands wrote:*   

> jo, exakt, men det är mest effektivt mot KDE eftersom den har stora libbar

 

Är det inte mest effektivt att inte ladda in stora bibliotek över huvud taget?  :Wink: 

----------

## Highlands

 *Caesar wrote:*   

>  *Highlands wrote:*   jo, exakt, men det är mest effektivt mot KDE eftersom den har stora libbar 
> 
> Är det inte mest effektivt att inte ladda in stora bibliotek över huvud taget? 

 

Nja, bäst är ju att inte alls ha libbar, men tyvärr blir binär filen så stor då  :Sad: 

----------

## mr_echo

Har faktiskt kört KDE 3.3.1 i en hel vecka nu utan att emerga nån ny fönsterhanterare.  :Wink: 

Men nu är det dags att lägga in nåt nytt så jag provar väl pekwm-dev snapshot den här gången

----------

## gurgel

 *Highlands wrote:*   

>  *Caesar wrote:*    *Highlands wrote:*   jo, exakt, men det är mest effektivt mot KDE eftersom den har stora libbar 
> 
> Är det inte mest effektivt att inte ladda in stora bibliotek över huvud taget?  
> 
> Nja, bäst är ju att inte alls ha libbar, men tyvärr blir binär filen så stor då 

 

Nå, det största problemet med att inte använda bibliotek är väl att det blir så jädrans mycket mer arbete med att skriva själva programmet.  Det kan kanske tyckas vara ett problem mest för programmerarna snarare än för användarna, men indirekt syns problemen nog för användarna också; utvecklingen går långsammare, buggarna blir fler.  

Att klara sig helt utan bibliotek är i vilket fall som hellst knappast möjligt; X-program klarar sig knappast utan libX, om inte annat.

----------

## monotux

Openbox <3

när jag känner mig porrig kör jag gnome :]

----------

## dmind

pekwm-cvs

----------

## mrmodin

openbox3 eller metacity

----------

## Fanatic

 *furiorc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> när jag känner mig porrig kör jag gnome :]

 

Vad är det som är så porrigt med gnome?  :Razz: 

----------

## Highlands

Ja, visst är gnome snyggt och så, men jag gillar KDE bättre

jag skulle oxå kunna köra pekvm och fvwm, men dom går inte riktigt att göra lika produktiva som kde/gnome

Däremot så går det att göra dom riktigt snygga om man orkar confa dom lite

----------

## Lejban

wmi

----------

## monotux

 *Fanatic wrote:*   

>  *furiorc wrote:*   när jag känner mig porrig kör jag gnome :] 
> 
> Vad är det som är så porrigt med gnome? 

 

haha, kommer fan inte ihåg vad jag menade  :Smile: 

numera kör jag även xfwm4, som i xfce4 (4.4-beta2 tom!  :Smile: )

----------

## mrmodin

har slutat med gnome, kÃ¶r enbart openbox3 med pypanel. Det e stabilt =)

----------

## mandolin

XFCE4 förstås  :Smile: 

----------

## agne

Ion2 utan alla funtioner med tangetbordet   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MK

Metacity eller Enlightenment under Gnome 2.8

----------

## jofa

```
Enlightenment Version: 0.16.7.1

Last updated on: $Date: 2004/08/20 21:37:24 $
```

----------

## xHemi

WindowMaker samt KDE. Testade FvWM ett tag men tröttnade efter att jag konfat den  :Razz: 

WindowMaker _äger_ men jag funderar dock på att testa AfterStep.

----------

## soltek

Fluxbox..den roligaste att leka med..

----------

## mrmodin

Har inte testat fluxbox, fÃ¥r nÃ¤stan ta o gÃ¶ra det nÃ¥gon dag.

----------

## Bertil

Kör fluxbox och filhanterar med cd, cp, mv och dom andra roliga kommandorna i en aterm konsol.

Filhanterare är för l4mers!  :Razz: 

----------

## agne

Jag testa fluxbox för några dagar sedan och har fastnat helt. Lite skönt det är  :Smile: .

----------

## Imar

Metacity (GNOME 2. :Cool: 

Har varit en long time KDE-användare sedan 3.1 släpptes, men efter att jag uppgraderade till 3.3 så började saker bli segt och ostabilt, så jag tänkte ge gnome ett till försök (hade testat 2.0 och 2.2 innan och var inte alls nöjd) så jag installerade gnome 2.6 och blev helt frälst, allt flöt på hur bra som helst och jag gillar verkligen keep-it-clean-filosofin så man slipper 180 olika knappar och menyer överallt. Enda jobbiga är att Psi ser förjävligt ut när man inte har kdebase (med Plastik-temat) installerat, och jag står inte ut med någan annan jabberklient heller.

Kan tilläggas att jag innan KDE var hardcore Openbox-användare, men nu för tiden orkar jag inte confa 80% av tiden.. (har jag nåt som går att confa mycket så kan jag inte låta bli   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## MdaG

fluxbox

kompletterat med aterm, endeavour, gkrellm och firefox så blir det nog så smidigt  :Smile: Last edited by MdaG on Wed Dec 01, 2004 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xevz

FVWM för tillfället.

----------

## Dont know anything

Xfce4

----------

## Nimo

 *mikkoloo wrote:*   

>  *Fanatic wrote:*    *mikkoloo wrote:*   
> 
> gillar enkelheten med flux, men console lämnar en del att önska i fråga om smidighet. 
> 
> emerge rox 
> ...

 

Alltså jag tror att han menar att du ska prova filhanteraren som heter ROX. ("emerge ROX-filer")

----------

## Fanatic

 *Nimo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alltså jag tror att han menar att du ska prova filhanteraren som heter ROX. ("emerge ROX-filer")

 

Helt rätt  :Smile:  Hursomhelst så använder jag openbox numera, det är smid.

----------

## Highlands

Jag har gått till att köra ett RENT KDE-desktop nu, ska se hur länge det kommer att hålla sig  :Smile: 

----------

## _Ichor_

Fluxbox 4ever   :Razz: 

Ichor

----------

## xevz

FVWM, var ett bra tag sen jag emergade en fönsterhanterare.

Har haft svårt att välja...

EDIT: Um? Varför skrev jag två inlägg!? :pLast edited by xevz on Wed Dec 08, 2004 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snutte

Senast jag körde Linux var det gnome 2.2 som gällde. Nu när jag går över igen lär det blir 2.8.

Haft ett litet apple uppehåll, men jag ramlar tillbaka igen.   :Smile: 

----------

## Highlands

hm, apple,  ja, det är lite annolunda  :Smile: 

----------

## DeNaDa

Jo det blev KDE 3.3.1....

Varför... Gammal ohejdad vana tror jag... man är ju tyvärr vanedjur... eller något...

----------

## Highlands

Jo, jag har provat många wm/de men har alltid kommit tillbaka till KDE

varför vet jag inte riktigt, kanske för att den är smidig och enkel

----------

## kotik

Fönsterhanterare? Är det typ som en GUI? Isf använder jag KDE 3.3

Vilken är den bästa (snyggast & häftigast)?

----------

## xevz

 *kotik wrote:*   

> Fönsterhanterare? Är det typ som en GUI? Isf använder jag KDE 3.3
> 
> Vilken är den bästa (snyggast & häftigast)?

 

Det är korrekt, dock är KDE ett Desktop Enviroment.

En av de mest konfigurerbara är FVWM och man kan även få den jävligt snygg och häftig. Dock äger KDE på onödigt ögongodis. :p

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *xevz wrote:*   

>  *kotik wrote:*   Fönsterhanterare? Är det typ som en GUI? Isf använder jag KDE 3.3
> 
> Vilken är den bästa (snyggast & häftigast)? 
> 
> Det är korrekt, dock är KDE ett Desktop Enviroment.
> ...

 

Visst är FVWM coolast och nördigast. Men nu är jag aningens sugen på en ren och lättskött fönsterhanterare och det är ju Xfce. Det blir ju så mycket pill så fort man ska ändra något i FVWM. Jag körde Xfce ett tag, när jag lämnade KDE, men kommer inte ihåg varför jag sen valde FVWM. Nu installerar jag Xfce4 i alla fall. Blev så sugen.  :Smile: 

Se Xfce4 filmen.

Och den nya terminalen där man precis som i KDE kan ha flera terminalfönster i samma fönster.

----------

## FlumMmicH

fluxbox ;D

----------

## MagnusBerg

NI MÅSTE TESTA SENASTE XFCE-4

Jag kan bara konstatera att XFCE är snabbare än FVWM. XFCE startar långsammare men programmen startar och arbetar snabbare. Och känns helt enkelt skönare.

I senaste versionen har XFCE finns en programfinnare som automatiskt lägger in alla program i menyn. (Fy tusan för att sitta och skriva menyer i FVWM)

Senaste versionen är hårdmaskad men enligt källor på internationella forumet är den stabil.

GÖR NU SÅ HÄR

Skapa en /etc/portage/package.unmask - om ni inte redan har en - som ni fyller med följande:

```
=xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce4-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce4-base-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfwm4-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfprint-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-systray-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-toys-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.1.99.2

=xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xffm-4.1.99.2

=xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.1.91

=xfce-extra/xfmedia-0.3.0

=xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd-0.3.0

xfce-extra/exo

xfce-extra/terminal
```

 (Jag är lite okunnig på området och kanske kan man ta bort = samt alla versionsnummer. Någon som vet???)

Skapa en /etc/portage/package.keywords - om ni inte redan har en - som ni fyller med följande:

```
xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph

xfce-extra/xfce4-weather

xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist 

xfce-extra/xfce4-xmms
```

Nu är ni redo att installera nästan alla maskade XFCE program. (Jag utelämnade några som jag inte själv är intresserad av.)

Kör nu

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xfce4
```

 för att installera baspaketen.

När ni sen startar upp XFCE ligger era program klara i menyn och väntar på att få avnjutas i den nya miljön.

Nu är det bara att komplettera med mer av XFCEs godis.  :Smile: 

----------

## gurgel

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> NI MÅSTE TESTA SENASTE XFCE-4

 

Jag har testat den, men den har en i min mening mycket allvarlig brist: den (eller egentligen dens fönsterhanterare) har inte tabs (eller är det bara jag som är för stor klåpare för att hitta på hur man tar dem i bruk?).  Men kanske man kan använda någon annan fönsterhanterare i stället för XFCE:s egen?  Jag sökte på XFCE:s webbsidor men hittade inte just någon information om byte av fönsterhanterare där.  Någon här som vet något om saken? (XFCE verkade nämligen väldigt trevlig i övrigt; därav intresset)

----------

## minno

Fluxbox, ratpoison eller Gnome.

----------

## Leafo

Startede med Fluxbox. Er nu forelsket i Ion3.

----------

## etnoy

absolut ratpoison

----------

## durian

Openbox

-peter

----------

## ebrostig

KDE 3.3.2 er mitt normale DE.

Jeg har også

XFCE4

E16

E17

Gnome 2.8

FWVM

Diverse *box vm's

og 

GnuStep

installert for testing og bugfixing etc..

Erik

----------

## mogz

Jag har inte testat i närheten så många som jag skulle vilja, men fluxbox känns väldigt fräscht just nu. Jag stör mig dock på hur startup-scriptet laddas om varje gång man byter tema (någon som vet hur man kommer förbi det?). Jag stör mig också lite på att konfigurera menyn själv (bortskämd med Gnomes paneler) och på att konfigurera idesk själv (som dock i övrigt är så snyggt och bra).

Körde Gnome förut men lägger Nautilus i samma fack som Explorer under WinXP SP1  :Wink:  Det blir lätt väldigt ostabilt. Finns det överhuvudtaget ett exempel på en sådan filhanterare som inte blir trög och ostabil?  :Wink: 

Så nu kör jag fluxbox + rox men blev nu sugen på att testa xfce4.  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

Jag kör också Fluxbox, men använder Endeavour Mark II som filhanterare. Den är riktigt bra, men kan vara lite ostabil ibland. Det yttrar sig i att det fönster som visar hur stor del av de filer som jag flyttar/"tar bort" är kvar; inte försvinner när den är färdig med uppgiften. Det är inget stort problem, bara lite irriterande.

----------

## Get

Metacity (gnome 2.8). Är lite lat av mig, så orkar inte sitta och hålla på med fluxbox, mm och KDE gillar jag inte

----------

## hw-tph

Openbox + fbpanel funkar fint för mig!

Håkan

----------

## SpiroTris

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> Openbox + fbpanel funkar fint för mig!
> 
> Håkan

 

Ah trevligt, jag kör med openbox men saknade det där lilla extra.... fbpanel gjorde susen och nu tänker jag fortsätta köra openbox  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tageiru

Metacity tillsammans med Gnome 2.8 ovanpå Fedora Core 3.

----------

## pecke01

fluxbox +rox filer.

I like it

----------

## trond

Openbox + pypanel +gdesklet-starterbar

Sweet...

----------

## kadaver_

fluxbox 4 evah.

Jag började karriären med gnome, men sedan när jag gick över till amd64 ville jag ha något som gick snabbt att kompilera eftersom 

jag var less på att vänta på kompileringar (stage1) så jag smällde in fluxbox. Haven't looked back since.

Förövrigt tycker jag att konsollknackning kanske inte är det snabbaste sättet (om man är ovan dvs) att hantera filer på, 

men det är definitivt det kraftfullaste. När man sedan har vant sig äger man alla GUI-filhanterare i sömnen  :Smile: 

(Motståndet till GUI-baserad-filhantering hänger kvar sedan windows-3.1. 

Då windows filhanterare var ungefär lika effektiv som att försöka flytta en fil i DOS med grytvantar på händerna).

----------

## reiman

Jag har precis gått över från fluxbox till openbox med pypanel och torsmo men  torsmo använde jag även under fluxbox

----------

## NiklasH

Xfce 4.2 med transparens och skuggor via Xorg:s Composite.

Snabbt och lätt, plus lite ögongodis!  :Smile: 

----------

